# Please help identify these trespassers



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What county is this in?-----SS


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Morgan


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please, take these matters up with the local law enforcement agency, not the UWN.

Thanks


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't see any benefit to getting the law involved. I just want to get in touch with them & ask them to stay off my property in a civil manner.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Morgan? With all the Land and Money in an area that if you pulled off the side of the road to take a leak, you may be trespassing. Local Law should be called in. Even being all camoed up these guys don't seemed to be hiding out.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

> in a civil manner


How civil


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well the younger fellow is hiding his face & looking back at me, I had just rode down the road on my Ranger.....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a father and son - trespassing is quite the way to set an example as a father.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like they were walking down a road, is the road on private? 

Did you think about talking to them when you passed them on your way in as a just in case?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, the road is private & they know it.

I didn't know they was there until I got back & looked at my trail camera pics.
--they hid in the trees as I rode by


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Someone is letting them out on I-84 & they are sneaking onto my property & then getting picked up on the interstate again later


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bamacpl said:


> Yes, the road is private & they know it.
> 
> I didn't know they was there until I got back & looked at my trail camera pics.
> --they hid in the trees as I rode by


Just a question, the road looks well maintained, are you the only one using it? Thats a nice looking area. I would still take it to the proper people and sort it out. I doubt anyone here is going to know or tell you who it is . Just a thought. Not questioning you, just my thought on the matter. Looks like they are shed hunting?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes they are picking up sheds. 
-My family are the only ones that uses this road... As far is driving UTV on it.
I


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I live in Mountain Green and drive to Evanston, Monday through Friday, for work. Send me a PM where you think they are being dropped off at, and I'll keep an eye out for any activity.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pm sent royta


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Somewhere around mile marker 107


----------

